# Assistance with inbox required...



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

Since this forum has been upgraded, I'm now using over 300% of my inbox, so unable to send and receive messages.

I'd like to keep some of the messages in my inbox, and delete the others. Is there any way to perform a bulk-delete?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

The easiest way is probably to select all, untick the ones you want to keep, and they select delete.


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> The easiest way is probably to select all, untick the ones you want to keep, and they select delete.


 Cheers, fella. Didn't see the little trash icon at the bottom of the page before.


----------

